# Kobo-Kun



## Kobo-Kun (Jul 9, 2008)

Kobo-Kun, which is short for Kobochi, is a fox who now weighs around 2500 ibs and is about 6'0'. He has spiky yellow hair, and a small pair of glasses. In addition, he also wears a white (not so much white anymore) T-Shirt under another ripped blue T-Shirt, along with a pair of suspenders to keep him mobile. Kobo-Kun is a very big slob when it comes to eating, and if you are to give him a treat, expect a big, slobbery, hug. Although, he is quite friendly enough without you having to give him anything at all.

Kobo-Kun is a character I originally created for my story, playing a minor role (which I am deciding whether or not to change). When first created, he was only slightly chubby. However, constant force-feeding has transformed him into the big, slobbery fuzzball you see before you now.

(Image drawn for my by Tolstoy)


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 10, 2008)

You know you can upload files here (as attachments) on the forums as long as they are below 1280x800.


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 10, 2008)

-Murrs- Kobo u are a sexy one, then again, i always thought u were sexy -rubs ur belly-


----------



## Zanzer (Jul 11, 2008)

Awww Sucha big belly, I Love em' *rubs belly*


----------



## Kobo-Kun (Jul 11, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> -Murrs- Kobo u are a sexy one, then again, i always thought u were sexy -rubs ur belly-


*Pants with joy* Yush, and so are ya. :3



03pagea said:


> Awww Sucha big belly, I Love em' *rubs belly*


Mrrrr... Thanks for this. ^^P


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 11, 2008)

Kobo-Kun said:


> *Pants with joy* Yush, and so are ya. :3



Murrr, no hun, ur the sexy one here


----------



## Lumineer (Dec 7, 2021)

Kobochi is such a cute sounding name!


----------

